# Continuous bcp?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi! I went to my midwife today to talk about my horrid mood swings that seem to last the whole second half of each month. I turn into a monster at times.







So since I'm not bfing she recommended Yasmin bcp and said it has helped her and many of her patients with mood swings. She also said it was okay to just take them continuously if I want to, and not have a period at all. Well of course that appealed to me. Any opinions on both Yasmin and purposefully having no periods?

Darshani


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d

I don't know anything about Yasmin, but bcp have helped me in the past with my PMS. Today, I think I'd try to avoid bcp for health reasons. Have you tried any natural remedies? Maybe they weren't helpful or are too much work for you.

I have also taken bcp continuously for a couple cycles in the past. Worked fine. Some women do have "breakthrough" bleeding. I never experienced this, although I have heard it is healthier to have a "period" at least once every three months.

HTH!


----------



## mamacarla (Jul 25, 2004)

BCP made a big difference in my life -- MOstly with pain and cramps -- As for continuously taking of them -- I was told that there was no reason to take a break and have a period if you didn't want to -- I was also told that the reason they were set up that way is that the men who made them thought women would want to have a period each month to feel mormal -- I don't know if this is a load of crap or not but my experience is that I took bcp for 20 yrs (16-36) went off when I was ttc and got pg the very 1st month -- I know lucky me - I had little to no period for many many years and it didn't seem to make a bit of diff for me -- had a great pregnancy and a healthy ds


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks! My mood swings are SO much better, it's unbelievable! I'm starting my second pack of pills this week and I am having some breakthrough bleeding (enough for panty liners) but I don't mind.

I am also on the pill because my doctor and midwife suspect I have endo, although it's never been tested. I have very, very painful, heavy periods. It was great right after I had dd#1 for about a year they were normal but then started getting horrid again. I guess one of the ways to prevent tissue build up from endo is get pg, OR be on the bcp all the time.

My dh is supposed to get snipped next month, and I think I'll stay on the pill even after he's free of swimmers just because I'm feeing so much better than I have in a long time.

Darshani


----------

